# 6 Weeks plan finished! Pics attached



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

Just thought I would share my results with you guys. Quite new to all this but very keen to learn and give it my all.

First pic was taken 6 weeks ago. As can see was carrying a little too much weight. Worked out quite a bit but my diet was very poor so decided to try a 6 week healthy plan

eating just under 3,000 cals a day and eating 6 meals aday ( including protein shakes )

Lost 16ibs in 6 weeks and lost 4.5' from my waist so really chuffed. Was hard work, could of done even better if unexpected nights out didnt occur!

Ive started a new eating plan today to bulk up the best i can in a clean way. Added 500 cals a day and planning to put on some weight slowly but surely. Working out 4 times a day. I could have achieved better results

than I did I think if I didnt have a dodgy knee. Waiting for an op so couldnt do much cardio at all or squats, dead lifts or leg work. Hoping to incorporate all these in once its sorted.

Wish I had found this website before as some great info here, honestly believe I have leart more in the week I have been reading than I had in 6 months in the gym...


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You're much more defined now, I can see your abs. Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

well done mate, i know how hard it is having also suffered the pain of cutting recently. Goes against the grain of 'eating big to get bigger' but bet you feel much better for it. I never realised i had some decent abs under there!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done. Great transformation in just 6 weeks. Have no doubt you'll progress well.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You don't look too tubby in your first pic. Well done though.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done mate, look loads better.. did you mean working out 4 times a week? (not a day). What did you do to your knee?


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done mate, defo look better.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Post your plan up


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Mate really good effort. Just shows in 6weeks why can be done.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Fair play chap. Looking good. Impressive for 6weeks work.

X2 on posting the plan :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JammyGit said:


> Post your plan up


No manners in Ipswich then.....


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Achieving that on just under 3000 cals a day? Jealous! I have to eat between 1500-2000 when cutting!

Well done though mate! Impressive!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done mate. You use any supps?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> Achieving that on just under 3000 cals a day? Jealous! I have to eat between 1500-2000 when cutting!
> 
> Well done though mate! Impressive!


x2!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well don bud, solid transformation there in just 6 weeks


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Man you did that on 3000 kcals a day  thats amazing are u like 7foot lol


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers for all the messages. Sorry yes meant work out 4 times a week. Also did at home Tabata 4 mins press up work outs and sits up once or twice a week. Just quick intense workouts.

Knee has been mangled for a while from footy, had MRI scan 2 weeks ago and seeing specilist next Mon for results. Frustrating being limited to what you can do when you are keen!

The diet plan I did was basically what they used for the 6week 6 pack challenge that Mens Health did for the Sky Sports presenters, not sure if anyone viewed this? Was ok and I stuck to it quite well, only tricky bits was when the mrs

was wolfing down junk and tempting me!

Workouts were pretty standard ones but will give examples:

Chest and Tris

3 x 8 Bench press ( free weights )

3 x 8 Incline BP ( free weights )

3 X 8 D Flys ( free weights )

3 x 10 Dips

3 x 8 Bench Press

3 x 8 Incline BP

3 x 8 Skull crushers,

3 x 8 narrow grip BP

20 Min Ab sesh involving 8 diff exercises.

Back and Biceps

3 x 10 wide grip Pull ups

3 x 10 Narrow grip Pull ups

3 X 10 using machine pull

3 x 10 using machine pull downs

3 x 10 preacher curls

3 x 6 bicep curls using heaviest weight I could lift

3 x 10 hammers

20 Min Ab sesh involving 8 diff exercises.

Shoulders

3 x 10 using shoulder machine

3 x 10 seated dumbell press ( free weights )

3 x 10 Arnold press

3 x 10 seated dumbell press

3 x 10 single arm raises

Then a day at the end of the week after at least 2 days rest doing a full body workout.

Drunk lots of water also.

New work outs will be lower reps and higher weights with increase in calorie intake hoping for good results


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

now thats well impressive, 6 weeks very well done m8


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Also I am 6ft and now weighing 12.7. Yes was pretty consistent to hitting 3000 cals a day. All good cals though 

I think as my body was so used to having 3 large meals a day to suddenly have 6 smaller meals with no rubbish in kick started my metab and got good results. Deffo will do again before a holiday.

Lots of people asking how I did it at the gym also so giving them the basic advice but telling them to join here as I am a newbie.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Well done mate. You use any supps?


Just 2 protein shakes a day, vic C tabs and Cod liver oil tabs mate.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Also best way I found to stick to my diet plan was to buy the full weeks shop on the Sunday then take everything I needed during the day to work and then make the other meals in the evening, so really had no excuses. Plus as I am a tight ar$e as I spent that much on food I made sure I stuck to it!

This is my first day on the new 3500 cals a day plan and finding it weird having more carbs ( good carbs ) and eating before bed tonight, that has always been a big no no in the past! Will post pics up in a couple of months to see if I have improved or got worst :/


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

So what was the diet ? and I see your now adding 500kcal more so what is your plan, do you want to get bigger, I ask coz to cut on 3000 and now add 500 more is that enough to be able to grow


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

1010AD said:


> So what was the diet ? and I see your now adding 500kcal more so what is your plan, do you want to get bigger, I ask coz to cut on 3000 and now add 500 more is that enough to be able to grow


X2

When cutting you eat a defecit of 500cals from maintenance so really you should be eating at least 4000 cals to bulk going by that.

have you worked out your maintenance cals?

Well done on the transformation mate, great improvement there


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Dude, you did great!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good work mate


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Good job mate, any particular goals for your bulk?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

this is where im try to get to in your 2nd pic, well done mate, good effort


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, For all those asking below is the diet plan I followed that worked for me:

Preparing food

Vegetables should be lightly steamed or lightly roasted

Meat should be cooked under the grill or in the oven

Omelettes should be cooked in extra virgin coconut oil rather than cooking oil or olive oil

Bonus tip Add garlic to your meals whenever you can

Foods to avoid

All pasta, white rice, all wheat bread, sugar, white potatoes, fast food, chocolate, cows milk/cows milk cheese, yoghurt, crisps, peanuts, wheat, pizza

Drinks

Water Drink a minimum of 3 litres a day. Add 2 scoops of Mega Greens to the first litre bottle of the day

Green tea Your staple alternative to water. Avoid it in the evening as its fat-burning properties can keep you buzzing at night

Other teas Herbal teas, redbush, chamomile, peppermint, nettle, ginger etc are all acceptable

Try to avoid alcohol, fizzy drinks, fruit juices, smoothies, cordials

Bonus tip Drink a pint of warm water plus the juice of half a lemon first thing in the morning

Supplements

Morning Natures Plus liquid vitamin-D3 from luxebc.com

Breakfast 1 tablespoon of Carlsons omega-3 fish oil. Get a 10% discount with code js10.

Lunch 1 tablespoon of Carlsons omega-3 fish oil

Pre-workout Exceed with grapefruit juice or water 45 minutes before training

During and after workout Recovery XS

Dinner 2 tablespoons of Carlsons omega-3 fish oil

Calories a day 3000

Protein a day 200 grams

MONDAY

Breakfast

Greek salad (olives, salad leaves, tomatoes, avocado, goats cheese/feta, red pepper, cucumber)

1 boiled egg

Green tea

Morning snack

Handful mixed nuts

Protein shake

Post-workout lunch

1 medium plantain

1 lean turkey steak

Mixed salad

Dinner

Grilled salmon

Lightly steamed mixed veg including kale

Supper

Vegetable omelette

3 whole eggs

1 cup spinach

1 cup mixed peppers

Paprika to taste

TUESDAY

Breakfast

40g organic porridge oats with coconut/rice milk and small amount organic honey dusted with cinnamon or all spice

Protein shake

Morning snack

Handful of raspberries

Mixed unsalted nuts (no peanuts)

Post-workout lunch

Lean grilled turkey breast

Lightly steamed mixed veg

40g brown basmati rice

Snack

1 fresh grapefruit

Protein shake

Dinner

Large lean grilled steak

Lightly steamed mixed veg including kale

WEDNESDAY

Breakfast

3 scrambled eggs

150g smoked salmon

Green tea

Morning snack

Mixed salad

Lean bresaola

Drizzle with olive or flaxseed oil

Protein shake

Post-workout lunch

Grilled cod fillet

1 medium plantain

Lightly steamed mixed vegetables including kale, brocolli, spinach

Snack

Handful of blueberries

Protein shake

Dinner

Lean grilled chicken breast

Mixed salad including chicory

THURSDAY

Breakfast

40g organic porridge oats with coconut/rice milk with a small amount organic honey, dusted with cinnamon or all spice

Protein shake

Green tea

Morning snack

2 boiled eggs

Post-workout lunch

Grilled chicken breast

Mixed salad leafs

1 avocado

1 tablespoon sun dried tomatoes

½ cup quinoa

Snack

Handful of blueberries and mixed unsalted nuts (no peanuts)

Protein shake

Dinner

Large turkey breast

40g brown basmatic rice

Handful of spinach

1 large sliced tomato

FRIDAY

Breakfast

Greek salad (olives, salad leaves, tomatoes, avocado, celery, red pepper, cucumber)

2 boiled eggs

Green tea

Morning snack

Protein shake

1 grapefruit

Post-workout lunch

Large chicken breast

Lightly steamed mixed veg

1 sweet potato

Snack: vegetable omelette

3 whole eggs

1 cup spinach

1 cup mixed peppers

Paprika to taste

Dinner

Grilled cod fillet

Lightly steamed green veg including kale

SATURDAY

Breakfast

Goats milk yoghurt (sprinkle milled flax seed, small amount organic honey, dust with cinnamon or all spice)

Green tea

Morning snack

Lean bresaola

Mixed salad including chicory, spinach

Drizzle with oil

Midday snack

Protein shake

Handful of blueberries

Mixed unsalted nuts

Afternoon meal

Peppered mackeral stir-fry including kale

Low-sugar sauce

Evening meal

Cheat meal

SUNDAY

Breakfast

Greek salad (olives, salad leaves, tomatoes, avocado, 2 boiled eggs, red pepper, cucumber)

Protein shake

Morning snack

Large grilled chicken breast

Mixed salad including chicory

Midday snack

Protein shake

Large handful of macadamia nuts

Afternoon meal

Grilled turkey breast

Lightly steamed green vegetables including kale

Evening meal

Large grilled salmon steak/fillet

Mixed roasted vegetables

Drizzle extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> X2
> 
> When cutting you eat a defecit of 500cals from maintenance so really you should be eating at least 4000 cals to bulk going by that.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I have uploaded the plan awaiting for the Mods to approve it.

I worked out if I trimmed up off the diet I did and added another 500 cals but increased the protein intake I should make some gains. Playing it by ear at the mo. I tend to add weight quite easily, already put a 1ib on and working really hard in the gym at the mo...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

just seen this - mate good - clear results

give ur upper body a shave as well - u'll look so much better mate


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

1010AD said:


> So what was the diet ? and I see your now adding 500kcal more so what is your plan, do you want to get bigger, I ask coz to cut on 3000 and now add 500 more is that enough to be able to grow


Looking to gain some growth but keen to keep the base, patient enough to take it slowly but will post pics up again in a month to see how I have changed.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Good job mate, any particular goals for your bulk?


Cheers buddy. Just to put on 1/2 of clean muscle. Willing to wait as long as it takes


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Ca1908 said:


> Looking to gain some growth but keen to keep the base, patient enough to take it slowly but will post pics up again in a month to see how I have changed.


Think that's the sensible route mate. I've just come off a cut and don't want to bounce back straightaway. Keeping the protein intake as high as always and slowly introducing some more carbs to stimulate a but of growth. Know what you mean mate, it's difficult enough to lower the bf and when you get to where you want to be you get paranoid about losing the definition again. have heard that a two week bulk/two week cut system works for a lot of people - might be worth giving it a go.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> just seen this - mate good - clear results
> 
> give ur upper body a shave as well - u'll look so much better mate


Haha will try, but the misses doesnt want me to! Cheers for the comment.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Think that's the sensible route mate. I've just come off a cut and don't want to bounce back straightaway. Keeping the protein intake as high as always and slowly intruding some more carbs to stimulate a but of growth. Know what you mean mate, it's difficult enough to lower the bf and when you get to where you want to be you get paranoid about losing the definition again. have heard that a two week bulk/two week cut system works for a lot of people - might be worth giving it a go.


Hmmm cheers may try that. Finding it strange eating bread again but loving it! Whole meal though. If I ever have a tough time on it I just have a look round this site to give me motivation, seems to work!


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> this is where im try to get to in your 2nd pic, well done mate, good effort


Cheers. , good luck mate, stick with it!


----------



## Pike1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent job, a great incentive for others, never mind your waist look what it's done for your delts.

The extra definition makes them look great.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Pike1 said:


> Excellent job, a great incentive for others, never mind your waist look what it's done for your delts.
> 
> The extra definition makes them look great.


Cheers Mate


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

this is a cracking example for those who are unsure of whether to bulk or cut then bulk. Pictures paint a thousand words, well done bro, impressed!


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> this is a cracking example for those who are unsure of whether to bulk or cut then bulk. Pictures paint a thousand words, well done bro, impressed!


Cheers pal. I was tempted to go straight to a mass bulk but decided against it and thought best to cut first to get a decent base then develope from there. Chuffed I did. Difficult at first as you lose a little muscle mass but

if knew I could get it back plus extra with a bit of patience. Loving eating clean I have to say, feel miles better for it, sleeping better, have more energy, skin great and always feel up for a gym sesh.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Ca1908 said:


> Cheers pal. I was tempted to go straight to a mass bulk but decided against it and thought best to cut first to get a decent base then develope from there. Chuffed I did. Difficult at first as you lose a little muscle mass but
> 
> if knew I could get it back plus extra with a bit of patience. Loving eating clean I have to say, feel miles better for it, sleeping better, have more energy, skin great and always feel up for a gym sesh.


Quality mate. Im sure youll do well. Lets see some more pics in a few months :thumb:


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> Quality mate. Im sure youll do well. Lets see some more pics in a few months :thumb:


Thnaks will do :thumbup1:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Definitely agree with that - before i had the attitude that carryng fat was just part of the process in building muscle...that you need to eat big to get big. Definitely some truth in there but not to teh extent of eating ridiculous amounts of carbs that will get converted to fat. You have to cut at soem stage period. Best to get it done and stay at a respectable bf%...hover up and down as it suits you. I am 12% and don't ever intend letting it slide above 15%while hopefully continuing to grow. That way you can always do a mini cut with not so much of an effort and cut up quickly for hols etc.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Definitely agree with that - before i had the attitude that carryng fat was just part of the process in building muscle...that you need to eat big to get big. Definitely some truth in there but not to teh extent of eating ridiculous amounts of carbs that will get converted to fat. You have to cut at soem stage period. Best to get it done and stay at a respectable bf%...hover up and down as it suits you. I am 12% and don't ever intend letting it slide above 15%while hopefully continuing to grow. That way you can always do a mini cut with not so much of an effort and cut up quickly for hols etc.


Yes agree mate. I am about 11%. Plan is to keep bulking clean then when I reach a decent weight gain in a few months can then do a cut again and keep doing that bulk then cut, bulk then cut until reach a stage I am happy with, could be a while as us gym addicts are never fully content!

I hate feeling bloated and thats what I always felt like before I did my research and ate clean as was throughing down to much white bread, pasta and crap!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

That's it mate. I'm an accountant and sit on my ass in front of a PC most of the day. Just don't need all those carbs, would be different if you're doing physical work. From hereon out, i am keeping carbs to a minimuum, and keeping the protein and fats high. What supps are you using mate?


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes I am the same, work in sales, office based so do not move around a lot. Only supps I take are Vic C tabs, Cod liver oil, protein shakes and recently just started having T-SURGE. Im currently having about 43% Protein, 36% carbs and 21% fats, but monitoring it weekly. Still doing 3-4 days of Ab work outs as paranoid about putting fat on the old midriff! ( Used to be a bit of a porker back in the day  )

I can deffo feel the carbs when I am in the gym helping, as when I was having the cut I was low on energy working out but now throwing weights around like they are toys! ( Well at my level anyway! )


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Congrats on the cut mate, can see a real difference. Don't be too paranoid about putting on a bit of fat when bulking up as you've proved your capable of losing it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done mate


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers guys.

Do any of you lot feel bad when having a non exercise day?! I do even though I know you need it to repair and build etc. Espec when still eating the same.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Ca1908 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Do any of you lot feel bad when having a non exercise day?! I do even though I know you need it to repair and build etc. Espec when still eating the same.


Did an hours cardio this morning and couldn't stop looking across to the weights room, and it was bloody empty. But swore I'd do no weights today. Hated it.


----------

